# The Hunted - Sayoc Kali Clips



## Hawke (Apr 10, 2008)

The Hunted - Sayoc Kali Clips





This movie rocks.


----------



## MJS (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree, it is an awesome movie!!


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 10, 2008)

great movie, great fight sequences


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 10, 2008)

Just watched it a couple nights ago.  I really enjoyed the fight scenes.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2008)

Great knifework in that flick!


----------



## lightning (Apr 14, 2008)

Aside being a great movie, all I can say is, Go FMA!


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 

The Sayoc Choreography team spent many weeks training Benecio and Tommy Lee for those scenes. Currently the team is working on several projects that again will bring the FMAs to the screen!


Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net
www.Sayoc.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 21, 2008)

Airyu@hotmail.com said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> The Sayoc Choreography team spent many weeks training Benecio and Tommy Lee for those scenes. Currently the team is working on several projects that again will bring the FMAs to the screen!
> 
> ...


 
Cool!


----------



## hapkenkido (May 5, 2008)

this one of the coolest movies


----------



## Guro Harold (May 21, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Wasn't Rafael ("Sun_Helmet") the one who was wearing the tobogan in the training section portion of the film?

Thanks,

Harold


----------

